# Dubai , Burj Al Arab , new year 2010



## alkhasouni (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello



burj alarab In new year 2010 from Mina A Salam hotel




















I hope u like my photo 
http://www.uaephotographers.com/gallery/files/1/4/7/_DSC8508.jpg


----------



## AG74683 (Jan 14, 2010)

Excellent photos! I think I like #3 the best, but its really hard to choose!

Is that the Hotel that can rotate around? So many great cityscape possibilities in Dubai!


----------



## Foxman (Jan 14, 2010)

Fantastic captures, These could be post cards or used in a calender.


----------



## PushingTin (Jan 14, 2010)

Great photos! I was on Jumeirah beach for new years, so i watched this amazing display


----------



## boogschd (Jan 14, 2010)

AMAZZAAZINGG!!!!!


----------



## snapla (Jan 14, 2010)

good shots. all the exposure and contrast look great


----------



## ELDUDER (Jan 14, 2010)

Amazing color on all of them, the third one is really impressive. Nice work.


----------



## Mohammad Almarri (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice Photos Saeed 

&

Nice to meet you here


----------



## alkhasouni (Jan 18, 2010)

thank you every body


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jan 18, 2010)

Nicely done. 

I'll be in Dubai Mar 1 - 7, I look forward to seeing the buildings for the first time.


----------

